
Nobody Says ‘Zelle Me’: Banks Struggle to Catch Up to Venmo (2018) - airstrike
https://www.wsj.com/articles/zelle-struggles-to-prove-its-not-just-another-payments-app-1533038401
======
airstrike
[https://outline.com/jSuPcE](https://outline.com/jSuPcE)

